# Lamborghini Gallardo Spyder Separis Nero three day paint correction and detailing



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hi guys ,

This Lamborghini was done over a three day period and some 30 plus hours spent on it , the paint wasn't in a particular bad shape but it did need some TLC !
There were some isolated scratches all over the paint work and being Black we all know how these colours are ! Plus the very hard paint to work with didn't make my job any easier however, I did enjoy working on this Gallardo .

For this job I used the following products :

M105
M205
Sonax Extreme Wheel Cleaner
Citrus degreaser 
Pinnacle Leather Cleaner and Conditioner
LC Kompressor Buffing Pads 
DRC 1000 7" Buffing Pads 
LC Wool Pads 6.5" and 4" Buffing Pads 
Farecla Wool Pads 3" 6" Buffing Pads 
Stoner Window Cleaner
Bowdens Own Metal Polish

Flex PE 14-2-150 MiniRotary Polisher
Flex XC 3401 VRG Dual Action Polisher
Metabo mini DA

LSP Black Fire









First up wheels which needed a good clean !

Before










During , Sonax doing it's thing !










After



















To get under the guards and wheel arches I rose the suspension to it's maximum hight to have better access to all the components without removing the wheels !

This Kranzle Spray Lance which was designed for under carriage cleaning was perfect for this job ! It also has an extension so you can clean the entire carriage of any car ! Great accessory from Kranzle worth every $$ !

It leaves your wheel arches very clean without to much scrubbing !



















Suspension raised to maximum !









Snow foam to loosen up heavy dirt and grim :detailer:










Here's how the paint looked like before the paint correction under The Cyclops LED SPOT LIGHT 240 Lumen's !










And after with the same Spot Light !










Close up !










50/50 shot










Wing Mirror before



















Wing Mirror after


















Before










After










Before





































After










Hard to capture the full defects with the skylight above me in my detailing workshop :wall: You get the idea !

This one came up well because it was night time !
Before










After










All the prep work that went into this job besides taping all areas !









Just shots of this one



















Interior shots, afters's only, I ran out of time I'm afraid !



















Final shots, please enjoy the photos !











































































































































































































































Thanks for reading and looking I hope you enjoyed my write up

Best Regards

Mario

Coming soon !








*


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very good job done,like this Gallardo..


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice job Mario! Those are fun to work on!


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Nice work! Love your style of write up and pictures - as always!

Love those old Merc, that will deffo be a good one!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice Mario! It came up a treat!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Top work as always Mario


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb work Mario and i know waht you mean about lambos , its PITA to fully correct that paint :thumb:


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

lambo is a nice car but what is that race spec esprit in the back of shot? looks like a nice car


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Another quality detail done Mario!


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Looking Picobello Mario as always!! :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great work Mario, the paintwork on these can be a real tester!!! Looking very sharp now mate:thumb:


----------



## Deep blue (Sep 21, 2009)

Great turnaroud and lovely car:thumb:

That orange peel should be sanded down at the factory imo, it just dont belong into "super cars"


----------



## fishbonezken (Apr 17, 2010)

Nice one! Do you do everything yourself? 

From washing to masking to sealing and everything in between?


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice job Mario, lovely looking car. :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

tonyy said:


> Very good job done,like this Gallardo..


Thanks tonyy, the paint was hard as a rock all pros know how difficult it is to polish , however , we got there in the end :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Nice job Mario! Those are fun to work on!


Thanks Jesse !

Yes, it was fun to work on buddy 

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

c16rkc said:


> Nice work! Love your style of write up and pictures - as always!
> 
> Love those old Merc, that will deffo be a good one!


Thanks mate ,much appreciated !

Yes , it will be an interesting write up and photo session :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> Very nice Mario! It came up a treat!


Thanks mate :thumb:

I did have fun detailing it regardless how hard this paint was


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> Top work as always Mario


Thanks Mat, for the nice comments :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Superb work Mario and i know waht you mean about lambos , its PITA to fully correct that paint :thumb:


Thanks Rui,

Yes, the paint was a PITA to correct, hard as a rock :buffer::thumb:
Still, I enjoyed every minute of it !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

PrestigeChris said:


> lambo is a nice car but what is that race spec esprit in the back of shot? looks like a nice car


Thanks Chris ,

This Lambo is a very nice car one of the best one's I've seen in a long time !
The Lotus is a race car replica that raced at Le Mans !

*This one didn't race at all *it's had a few track days and that's it !
It appeared in Top Gear Australia where Jeremy Clarkson hosted the show here in Melbourne last month !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

GSVHammer said:


> Another quality detail done Mario!


Thanks mate !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

slrestoration said:


> Great work Mario, the paintwork on these can be a real tester!!! Looking very sharp now mate:thumb:


Thanks Nick ,

The paint on Lambos and R8's are a real pain to polish however, with the right tools and products one can make the paint look good again !

Thanks to the M105 and M205 it came up good better than expected !:buffer:

And the Blackfire paint sealant really bought out those sharp reflections .

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Deep blue said:


> Great turnaroud and lovely car:thumb:
> 
> That orange peel should be sanded down at the factory imo, it just dont belong into "super cars"


Thanks mate :thumb:

I agree, the orange peel does look rather ordinary compared to the Audi R8 which has sharper paint ! They are both made by Audi 

Compare the Gallardo to it's bigger brother ( Murchielago) which is made entirely at Lamborghini in Italy 

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

fishbonezken said:


> Nice one! Do you do everything yourself?
> 
> From washing to masking to sealing and everything in between?


Thanks fishbonezken ,

Yes , I do everything myself , from washing, masking to sealing and everything in between including paint correction and wet sanding !

I do have a PTG , I still take care when wet sanding ! And always measure the paint in between wet sanding sessions to be sure that I'm not removing too much clear or paint !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

uzi-blue said:


> Nice job Mario, lovely looking car. :thumb:


Thanks mate , much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work Mario! the finish looks lush!:thumb:

How do find the Flex da, compared to other dual action polishers? Do you use it for refining purposes on a detail such as this?

Thanks,

John


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

scooby73 said:


> Nice work Mario! the finish looks lush!:thumb:
> 
> How do find the Flex da, compared to other dual action polishers? Do you use it for refining purposes on a detail such as this?
> 
> ...


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

great work


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Pedro.Malheiro said:


> great work


Thanks Pedro, much appreciated mate !


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks once again guys for your kind comments !

Mario


----------



## Alpinestars (Feb 5, 2010)

Can I ask what you used to "correct" the gloss black plastics that the hood rests on and around the headlights?

thanks


----------



## twincamsir (May 1, 2011)

:argie:


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Great job Mario.
Actually you got two esprits there, right?


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Alpinestars said:


> Can I ask what you used to "correct" the gloss black plastics that the hood rests on and around the headlights?
> 
> thanks


I used my small Metabo RO with a Farecla 3" wool pad with M105 to get rid of heavy scratching and refined with M205 and white CCS 4" polishing pad !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

tzotzo said:


> Great job Mario.
> Actually you got two esprits there, right?


Thanks Buddy :thumb:

Yes I have 

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

twincamsir said:


> :argie:


Agreeed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## little rich (Oct 2, 2009)

Top work, stunning car.


----------



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

Very Nice work Mario, 

I hope to have one of these in my portfolio some day  

:thumb:

Padraic


----------



## Koko (Jun 27, 2009)

Great job on a great car.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Alpinestars said:


> Can I ask what you used to "correct" the gloss black plastics that the hood rests on and around the headlights?
> 
> thanks


I used a small RO Metabo ( DA) with a 3" wool pad and M105 and later refined with white CG Hexalogic 4" Polishing pad all done at with DA ( RO) at speed six !

The rest was polished with the Flex PE 14-2-150 , 6.5" wool LC Purple Pads and then refined with Flex XC 3401 VRG and LC 7" Kompressor polishing Pads !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

twincamsir said:


> :argie:


Agreed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

tzotzo said:


> Great job Mario.
> Actually you got two esprits there, right?


Thanks mate !

Yes, two Esprits


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

little rich said:


> Top work, stunning car.


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

FlawlessDetail said:


> Very Nice work Mario,
> 
> I hope to have one of these in my portfolio some day
> 
> ...


Thanks Padraic,

You will mate , keep up the excellent work and sooner or later you will get a call from a Lambo owner once he sees you high standards of workmanship !

Takes time but it will happen !

Mario


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Mario Great work on fantastic car :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

mike swell said:


> Mario Great work on fantastic car :thumb:


Thanks Mike , much appreciated :thumb:


----------

